# iPad Pro 11.. oder warten?



## Sixe44 (3. Oktober 2019)

Hey Leute,

ich will mir fürs Studium ein iPad Pro zulegen.
Nun beginnt mein Studium nächste bzw. übernächste Woche und ich hätte es natürlich gerne zum Start des Studiums.

Nach einigem googlen hat sich ergeben, dass Apple möglicherweise noch dieses Jahr (vermutlich November) eine aktualisierte Version herausbringen könnte. Ich weiß, viel "könnte" darin.
Ich will aber auch nicht unbedingt eins kaufen und 4 Wochen später kommt die bessere Version zum fast gleichen Preis.

Was würdet ihr tun?


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Oktober 2019)

Sixe44 schrieb:


> und 4 Wochen später kommt die bessere Version zum fast gleichen Preis.


Das gibt es bei Apple nicht.
Also sofort kaufen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (3. Oktober 2019)

Nächstes Jahr werden sowohl die Iphones, als auch die Ipads komplett überarbeitet und damit wesentlich besser als die jetzige Gen. Wenn du bis dahin warten möchtest...


----------



## FetterKasten (3. Oktober 2019)

Fürs Studium brauchst du sowieso kein iPad. Das ist mehr Spielerei.


----------



## ich558 (3. Oktober 2019)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Fürs Studium brauchst du sowieso kein iPad. Das ist mehr Spielerei.



So ein Käse. Schreibe seit 2 Semestern alles auf einem 12,9er Pro und bereue es nicht schon viel eher damit angefangen zu haben.


----------



## efdev (3. Oktober 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> So ein Käse. Schreibe seit 2 Semestern alles auf einem 12,9er Pro und bereue es nicht schon viel eher damit angefangen zu haben.



Wobei ich nicht verstehe warum man nur zum schreiben ein pro kauft  
Ich schreibe selbst auf nem iPad mit, ja ist äußerst angenehm gerade wenn man nen Problem mit Ordnung hat aber nen iPad 6 (oder äquivalent) für um die 400 reicht mehr als aus.


----------



## ich558 (3. Oktober 2019)

Wenn man mehr Ansprüche an Größe, Bildqualität, Lautsprecher, Akku usw hat führt kein Weg am Pro vorbei. 

aber ich kaufe Elektronik meist gebraucht. Das gute Stück hat mir Rest Garantie in neuwertigen Zustand 600 gekostet


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Oktober 2019)

Die Größe war für mich bei der Entscheidung ein maßgeblicher Faktor.

——

Zum Thema: Es ist gut möglich, dass dieses Jahr noch neue Pro kommen. Die Vorteile dürften dann aber vermutlich hauptsächlich in einem schnelleren SoC liegen. Was das angeht, ist man mit den aktuellen aber auch schon sehr gut unterwegs. Von daher machst du nichts verkehrt wenn du jetzt kaufst. Du könntest z.B. in einem Shop wie Cyberport kaufen. Die gewähren ein 30-tägiges Rückgaberecht. Falls in der Zeit ein neues erscheint, könntest du zur Not immer noch gegen die neuere Version umtauschen.


----------



## Sixe44 (4. Oktober 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das gibt es bei Apple nicht.
> Also sofort kaufen.



Naja, vielleicht ein paar Euro teurer. Große Sprünge werdens nicht.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr werden sowohl die Iphones, als auch die Ipads komplett überarbeitet und damit wesentlich besser als die jetzige Gen. Wenn du bis dahin warten möchtest...



Nein, so lange kann ich nicht warte :/



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Fürs Studium brauchst du sowieso kein iPad. Das ist mehr Spielerei.



Das lass' mal schön meine Sorge sein.



ich558 schrieb:


> Wenn man mehr Ansprüche an Größe, Bildqualität, Lautsprecher, Akku usw hat führt kein Weg am Pro vorbei.
> 
> aber ich kaufe Elektronik meist gebraucht. Das gute Stück hat mir Rest Garantie in neuwertigen Zustand 600 gekostet



Ich kann das ganze steuerlich geltend machen und kriege daher ein neues für ca. 700€



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die Größe war für mich bei der Entscheidung ein maßgeblicher Faktor.
> 
> ——
> 
> Zum Thema: Es ist gut möglich, dass dieses Jahr noch neue Pro kommen. Die Vorteile dürften dann aber vermutlich hauptsächlich in einem schnelleren SoC liegen. Was das angeht, ist man mit den aktuellen aber auch schon sehr gut unterwegs. Von daher machst du nichts verkehrt wenn du jetzt kaufst. Du könntest z.B. in einem Shop wie Cyberport kaufen. Die gewähren ein 30-tägiges Rückgaberecht. Falls in der Zeit ein neues erscheint, könntest du zur Not immer noch gegen die neuere Version umtauschen.



Generell eine gute Idee, aber das fände ich ehrlich gesagt unfair. Denke auch dass es mehr ein refresh wird, aber neu ist immer besser - vor allem zum fast gleichen Preis.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Oktober 2019)

Sixe44 schrieb:


> Generell eine gute Idee, aber das fände ich ehrlich gesagt unfair. Denke auch dass es mehr ein refresh wird, aber neu ist immer besser - vor allem zum fast gleichen Preis.



Da stimme ich dir zu, fair ist das nicht 
Und ich kann dich voll und ganz verstehen, denn ich denke genauso: Neu ist (fast) immer besser


----------



## Abductee (4. Oktober 2019)

Aktuell gibts doch wieder die Aktion wo man Beats Solo3  Kopfhörer dazubekommt.
Die sollte man doch gut weiterverkaufen können und hätte so einen guten Rabatt bekommen.


----------



## RtZk (4. Oktober 2019)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Fürs Studium brauchst du sowieso kein iPad. Das ist mehr Spielerei.



Ist mit Stift extrem praktisch zum Mitschreiben und definitiv keine Spielerei. 

@TE an sich macht warten natürlich eventuell Sinn, aber was bringt dir das neue wenn es erst, wenn es schlecht läuft, in 6-9 Monaten auf den Markt kommt? Dann hast du ewig damit nicht mitgeschrieben/gearbeitet und musst dich völlig neustrukturieren. An deiner Stelle würde ich das jetzige Pro Modell kaufen und den Gen 2 Stift dazu, schlecht stehst du damit auch nicht da, wenn der Nachfolger 4 Wochen  danach rauskommt.


----------



## Darkseth (5. Oktober 2019)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Fürs Studium brauchst du sowieso kein iPad. Das ist mehr Spielerei.


Schon mal probiert?

Wer es gerne Digital mag, ist diese Lösung zig-fach produktiver, angenehmer, besser und schneller als die Stift/Papier form.
Mit deutlich (!) mehr möglichkeiten, die sonst unmöglich wären.

Geschmacksache. Hab das nun ein Jahr gemacht, würde mir nicht mehr den Krebs/C ancer antun mit Papier, wo du am ende nicht mehr durchblickst wo welche Info steht, und innerhalb von einem Semester 1-2 Leitz Ordner voll hast 

Aber.. MUSS es ein 2018er Pro sein "nur" zum mitschreiben? No.
Dazu reicht ein iPad 2018, oder 10.2", oder von mir aus das Air 3 / Pro 10.5" im abverkauf, letzteres zum Preis vom Air 3.
Die letzten beiden eben wegen dem Laminierten Display, das alte Pro wegen dem 120 Hz Display.

Andererseits.. Wenn das Geld da ist, und nicht anderweitig benötigt wird? Dann wird das teil viele Jahre halten mit massig Power. Und wird auch am ende vom Bachelor / Master nicht in die Knie gehen.


----------



## Sixe44 (5. Oktober 2019)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Aber.. MUSS es ein 2018er Pro sein "nur" zum mitschreiben? No.
> Dazu reicht ein iPad 2018, oder 10.2", oder von mir aus das Air 3 / Pro 10.5" im abverkauf, letzteres zum Preis vom Air 3.
> Die letzten beiden eben wegen dem Laminierten Display, das alte Pro wegen dem 120 Hz Display.
> 
> Andererseits.. Wenn das Geld da ist, und nicht anderweitig benötigt wird? Dann wird das teil viele Jahre halten mit massig Power. Und wird auch am ende vom Bachelor / Master nicht in die Knie gehen.



Eigentlich muss es nicht das Pro sein, aber mein Laptop stirbt gerade sowieso und das wäre dann Ersatz. Ich würde eher davon absehen, mir ein Gerät zu kaufen, das mehr als 1 Jahr bereits auf dem Markt ist. Gebraucht ist es dann vorüber mit Garantie oder Gewährleistung, neu ist der Preisunterschied zum aktuellen Modell nicht groß genug, weil die Leistung der neueren Pros schon deutlich besser ist. Da ich ansonsten außerdem absoluter Android-User bin, ist der USB-C Port ein riesen Argument, damit einhergehend die Möglichkeit externe Medien anzuschließen. Ich liebe außerdem das Design des aktuellen Pro-Modells. Und ich bin immer noch auf "wenn, dann richtig" eingestellt: Ich will nicht 400+€ für ein iPad 6/7 ausgeben, wenn ich für 200€ mehr das Beste bekomme.


----------



## FetterKasten (5. Oktober 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ist mit Stift extrem praktisch zum Mitschreiben und definitiv keine Spielerei.



Klar kann man es dafür nehmen, aber man braucht es halt einfach nicht. Und für Office ist ein iPad nur beschränkt geeignet.
Meist suchen frische Studenten nur Gründe sich sowas zu kaufen, dann hocken alle mit iPad und co in der Vorlesung und spielen irgendwas rum.
Nach ein paar Semestern merken sie dann, dass sie auch gleich hätten zu Hause bleiben können.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Oktober 2019)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Klar kann man es dafür nehmen, aber man braucht es halt einfach nicht.



Was man braucht oder nicht braucht muss jeder für sich abwägen. Nur weil etwas für dich keine Lösung ist, kann es trotzdem für jemand anderen die perfekte Lösung sein.


----------



## FetterKasten (5. Oktober 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> ...kann es trotzdem für jemand anderen die perfekte Lösung sein.



Das weiß er aber noch gar nicht, weil er noch gar nicht studiert.
Er kann genauso gut es erstmal mit Papier machen und wenn es ihn wirklich stört, dann das neue iPad nächstes Jahr kaufen.

Meine Erfahrung ist auch die: Am Anfang vom Bachelor war der ganze Hörsaal voll von iPads, Surface etc.
Im Master hatte dann kaum mehr jmd sowas.
Das waren auch eher die Studenten, die sich aufs wesentliche konzentrieren, wenn sie in die Uni gehen und nicht die, die die Zeit totschlagen wollen.

Und wenn er nicht offen für solche Tipps ist, dann soll er halt nicht fragen.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Oktober 2019)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Das weiß er aber noch gar nicht, weil er noch gar nicht studiert.



Es spricht dennoch rein gar nichts dagegen sich für‘s Studium ein iPad mit Stift zu kaufen.
Ich nutze seit Jahren iPads und seitdem verstauben Kugelschreiber und Notizblöcke bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch.


----------



## Sixe44 (5. Oktober 2019)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Das weiß er aber noch gar nicht, weil er noch gar nicht studiert.
> Er kann genauso gut es erstmal mit Papier machen und wenn es ihn wirklich stört, dann das neue iPad nächstes Jahr kaufen.
> 
> Meine Erfahrung ist auch die: Am Anfang vom Bachelor war der ganze Hörsaal voll von iPads, Surface etc.
> ...



Ich beginne nun meinen Master und ich kann dir sagen: ein iPad für die Uni ist das beste, was momentan an Lösungen zur Verfügung steht. 
Ich muss nicht mehr X Bücher und Blöcke und Stifte mitschleppen, vor allem wenn ich zwischen Arbeit und Uni pendle. Weiterhin habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass meine Kommilitonen mir weit voraus sind: Sie haben immer alles dabei, können alles sauber und ordentlich mitschreiben und sich innerhalb von Sekunden Mitschriften und Notizen gegenseitig zur Verfügung stellen.
Ich habe meinen Bachelor ohne iPad abgeschlossen, weil das iPad in der Uni so richtig populär mit der 6. Generation wurde und es sich für 2 Semester nicht mehr gelohnt hat, eines zu kaufen.
Und ob ich in der Vorlesung aufpasse oder nicht, ist meine Sorge - ablenken kann ich mich auch mit meinem Handy oder Laptop. 

Ich weiß also wovon ich spreche, habe meine Gründe für den Kauf und wünsche diese nun auch nicht weiter in Frage gestellt, da es das Thema verfehlt. 

_______________________

Ich werde einfach mal noch eine oder zwei Wochen warten und schauen, ob eine weitere Keynote angekündigt wird.


----------



## FetterKasten (5. Oktober 2019)

Ja gut, wenn das alles klar ist, dann ist doch die Sache erledigt.
Du willst ein iPad, dann brauchst du hier auch keine Bestätigung.
Wenn du auf ein neues iPad mit unbekanntem Erscheinungsdatum wartest, dann hast du erstmal keins in der Uni und das willst du ja nicht, also ist Warten keine Alternative.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Oktober 2019)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Du willst ein iPad, dann brauchst du hier auch keine Bestätigung.



Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass es ihm darum geht hier in irgendeiner Art und Weise Bestätigung zu erhalten, also wäre es schön, wenn du dir solche Sprüche sparen würdest.


----------



## FetterKasten (5. Oktober 2019)

Um was sollte es ihm sonst gehen?
Bei dem Thema kann man nur spekulieren, keiner weiß hier, wann ein neues Modell rauskommt.

Und wenn er sich sicher ist, dass er es unbedingt braucht, dann hat er sowieso keine Wahl, als das jetzige Modell zu kaufen.

Thema erledigt, Ergebnis war von vornerein klar, andere Meinungen waren eh nicht gewünscht.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Oktober 2019)

Geht ja nix über hilfsbereite User 
Ist auch so verwerflich, andere nach ihrer Einschätzung zu fragen.

PS: Wenn du eine Meinung dazu gehabt hättest, „iPad jetzt oder später kaufen“ hätte mit Sicherheit niemand etwas gesagt. Hier aber eine Grundsatzdiskussion zu starten, ob iPads im Studium sinnvoll sind, ist nicht Thema dieses Threads.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2019)

Na ja, warten kann man immer, da er das Geräte aber sofort braucht, kauft man das, was am Markt ist. Ganz einfach.
Und das aktuelle iPad ist ja jetzt nicht schlecht.


----------



## FetterKasten (5. Oktober 2019)

Das ist halt genauso, wie wenn jemand fragt: Welche Graka soll ich kaufen?
Und dann antwortet jemand, du solltest dir evtl. auch ein neues Netzteil kaufen.

Das wurde nicht gefragt, ist aber trotzdem ein sinnvoller Hinweis.
Genauso, wie wenn jmd, wo es sich zunächst liest, als ob er das 1. Mal studiert, nach einem iPad fragt
und jmd antwortet, dass das für ein Studium nicht notwendig ist und man auch erstmal nen Block/Ausdruck hernehmen kann und im nächsten Jahr immer noch das neue iPad kaufen.

Wer keine anderen Antworten möchte, soll sich eben gleich im Apple-Store beraten lassen.
Keiner hier weiß mehr, als der Threadersteller selbst weiß.


----------



## Sixe44 (5. Oktober 2019)

Ich erwarte hier auch keine Hellseher, nur eure Meinungen *zum Thema*: Was würdet ihr tun, warten oder nicht?


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Oktober 2019)

Ich würde es glaube ich so machen, wie du bereits sagtest: Warte noch 1-2 Wochen, wird keine Keynote angekündigt, greif zum aktuellen Modell. 
Wobei die Idee von Abductee auch gut war. Das Angebot für Studenten mit den Beats Kopfhörern dazu, ist auf jeden Fall ein ganz guter Deal.


----------



## Sixe44 (5. Oktober 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wobei die Idee von Abductee auch gut war. Das Angebot für Studenten mit den Beats Kopfhörern dazu, ist auf jeden Fall ein ganz guter Deal.



Da ich es als Geschäftskunde kaufe, um es steuerlich geltend zu machen, kann ich das Angebot nicht beanspruchen.
Ich werde einfach etwas warten.


----------



## ich558 (5. Oktober 2019)

Sixe44 schrieb:


> Da ich es als Geschäftskunde kaufe, um es steuerlich geltend zu machen, kann ich das Angebot nicht beanspruchen.
> Ich werde einfach etwas warten.



Wieso? Dir wirds ja wohl nur um eine Rechnung mit MWST Ausweis gehen und die bekommst du ja auch beim Studenten Tarif.


----------



## efdev (5. Oktober 2019)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Schon mal probiert?



Ja hier, ich bin einer der bisher mitgeschrieben hat aber je nach Studium/Lerntyp ist es wirklich nur spielerei(nachträglich würde ich wohl auch einfach gar nicht mehr mitschreiben zumindest in meinem Informatik Studiengang hat sich das mitschreiben nicht gelohnt).
Das merkt man aber meistens erst hinterher nachdem man es probiert hat


----------



## Blackout27 (6. Oktober 2019)

Mal eine Frage zum Thema, sofern Ende Oktober ein neues IPad Pro (und Apple TV) Vorgestellt wird, welcher Prozessor soll denn darin verbaut sein? Der A12X ist doch schneller als der A13. Ich habe noch nirgends gelesen das Apple den A13X produziert hat.

Zur Frage, wie gesagt noch 1-2 Wochen warten und sonst das aktuelle Modell kaufen. Für deinen Einsatzbereich würde selbst mein IPad 2018 reichen^^

LG


----------



## Sixe44 (6. Oktober 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wieso? Dir wirds ja wohl nur um eine Rechnung mit MWST Ausweis gehen und die bekommst du ja auch beim Studenten Tarif.



Nein, es geht auch um Umsatzsteuer und Abschreibung.



Blackout27 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zum Thema, sofern Ende Oktober ein neues IPad Pro (und Apple TV) Vorgestellt wird, welcher Prozessor soll denn darin verbaut sein? Der A12X ist doch schneller als der A13. Ich habe noch nirgends gelesen das Apple den A13X produziert hat.



Kriegt man das denn für gewöhnlich im Voraus mit, wenn Apple neue Prozessoren herstellt, bevor man weiß, wo sie verbaut werden? Ernstgemeinte Frage, verfolge Apple wirklich absolut gar nicht.



Blackout27 schrieb:


> Zur Frage, wie gesagt noch 1-2 Wochen warten und sonst das aktuelle Modell kaufen. Für deinen Einsatzbereich würde selbst mein IPad 2018 reichen^^
> 
> LG



Für meinen Einsatz reicht das aktuelle mit Sicherheit, vermutlich würde es auch das iPad 7 tun. Aber ärgerlich wäre es schon, sich jetzt eines zu kaufen und mitte November kriege ich die aktualisierte Version für ein paar Euro mehr, oder nicht?


----------



## Blackout27 (6. Oktober 2019)

Wenn die Möglichkeit auf ein neueres (besseres?) Modell im Raum steht, würde ich auch noch warten ob Oktober was kommt


----------



## efdev (6. Oktober 2019)

Sixe44 schrieb:


> Für meinen Einsatz reicht das aktuelle mit Sicherheit, vermutlich würde es auch das iPad 7 tun. Aber ärgerlich wäre es schon, sich jetzt eines zu kaufen und mitte November kriege ich die aktualisierte Version für ein paar Euro mehr, oder nicht?



Ganz ehrlich deswegen wird das jetzt gekaufte iPad ja nicht schlecht und wenn du es nun einmal zum Semesterbeginn haben willst würde ich einfach das "alte" kaufen.
Du willst das Gerät doch nutzen und nicht kaufen weil es neu ist oder? 

Mein iPad 6 hatte ich auch gar nicht so lange vor dem iPad 7 gekauft und bereue es kein Stück außer überhaupt Apple Geld in den Rachen geworfen zu haben


----------



## Sixe44 (6. Oktober 2019)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Wenn die Möglichkeit auf ein neueres (besseres?) Modell im Raum steht, würde ich auch noch warten ob Oktober was kommt





efdev schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich deswegen wird das jetzt gekaufte iPad ja nicht schlecht und wenn du es nun einmal zum Semesterbeginn haben willst würde ich einfach das "alte" kaufen.
> Du willst das Gerät doch nutzen und nicht kaufen weil es neu ist oder?



Zwei Leute, zwei Meinungen


----------



## ich558 (6. Oktober 2019)

Sixe44 schrieb:


> Nein, es geht auch um Umsatzsteuer und Abschreibung.



Ja das hab ich ja gesagt  Genau das kannst du ja trotzdem machen.


----------



## Sixe44 (6. Oktober 2019)

Wenn ich es nicht als Privatperson kaufe, sondern geschäftlich (über eine Firma, die dann Liefer- und Rechnungsanschrift sein wird), kann ich mit Sicherheit keinen Studentenstatus angeben.

EDIT: 

Also bei MediaMarkt gibt es das 2018er Gerät nur noch ab 256GB und selbst das ist erst in 12 Wochen lieferbar. Denkt ihr das ist ein Hinweis?


----------



## ToflixGamer (7. Oktober 2019)

Sixe44 schrieb:


> Wenn ich es nicht als Privatperson kaufe, sondern geschäftlich (über eine Firma, die dann Liefer- und Rechnungsanschrift sein wird), kann ich mit Sicherheit keinen Studentenstatus angeben.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Also bei MediaMarkt gibt es das 2018er Gerät nur noch ab 256GB und selbst das ist erst in 12 Wochen lieferbar. Denkt ihr das ist ein Hinweis?



Ne, ich vermute ehrlich gesagt eher, dass die momentan einfach keine Lieferung kriegen oder ähnliches.
Wenn man sich das mal so ansieht, hat Apple immer im ca. 1 1/2 Jahres-Rhythmus neue iPad Pros veröffentlicht. Das heißt, theoretisch wäre es erst etwa um den April/Mai nächstes Jahr wieder dran, ein neues Modell zu bringen...

Genau sagen kann das niemand und irgendwelche Lieferschwierigkeiten als Hinweis zu nehmen, finde ich eher... schwierig. Entweder, du wartest einfach ab, was noch kommt, oder du kaufst dir jetzt ein iPad Pro 11. Wobei selbst das fürs Studium Overkill wäre, aber hey, wer hat, der hat.


----------



## Blackout27 (8. Oktober 2019)

Was "sicher" sein soll ist die Ankündigung neuer Laptops und dem neuen Apple TV 2019.


----------

